

Show HN: Free service to debug API calls and web hooks - SnootyMonkey
http://posthere.io

======
smileart
Thanks! Here some other useful services:

[http://httpbin.org](http://httpbin.org)
[http://requestb.in](http://requestb.in)
[http://www.jsontest.com](http://www.jsontest.com)
[http://www.mocky.io](http://www.mocky.io)
[https://www.200please.com/http/echo](https://www.200please.com/http/echo)

You welcome! ;)

------
SnootyMonkey
POSThere.io is a simple free service for developers to help debug API calls
and web hooks.

When your code is POSTing to someone else’s code… or they'll be POSTing to
you, it can be hard to iterate, debug and validate your code.

POSThere.io let's you see what is POSTed (or PUT or PATCHed) at any time in an
easy, clear browser interface.

After POSTing, point your web browser at the same URL and you’ll see a clear
history and details of all the POST requests. Neat, huh?

And it’s open source! Check the code and verify we don’t do anything
nefarious, or host it yourself.

[http://github.com/path/posthere.io](http://github.com/path/posthere.io)

